# 7months W/ S. Spilo



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

A couple pics from when I got it in Aug. 
















Now a couple from today, colors are a little washed out in pics
















now for a little scale








I'm guessing it is around 5.5"


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beutiful spilo and setup


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice im loving you setup


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice setup and spilo, any idea why the color started to fade out?


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool Rubes! That first shot is amazing


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have slacked a little on WCs, and just did a 50% WC on Sunday. The intensity does vary from day to day, so its probably a combination of both. I wonder if any other RRS owners have noticed a fade in color too?


----------



## Omegian (Jan 23, 2011)

is that one filter enough for that tank? im just wondering cause im gonna have to buy a new tank for my reds soon!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a XP3 running the tank. The ac70 is just on the tank to run some carbon and seed extra media.


----------



## Omegian (Jan 23, 2011)

oh right.. but i was thinking.. would it work if i were to use maybe 2 ac70's and a internal filter for a 75? 
cause i have an internal already.. that i bought for my tank now and then it would mean that i would only need to get a new 75 and 2 ac70's


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

welsher7 said:


> I have slacked a little on WCs, and just did a 50% WC on Sunday. The intensity does vary from day to day, so its probably a combination of both. I wonder if any other RRS owners have noticed a fade in color too?


Yes. I have a decent sized one (looks mature) and it has darkened up in color quite a bit and lost most of the red (or at least the red darkened up to the point where it isn't as noticeable). Not sure if it has to do with sex and maturity, but I suspect so.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Omegian
What size tank are you filtering?

Smoke 
Thanks for chimming in. Its good to know mine isn't the only one fading. How big is your spilo, and how long have you had it? I wonder if it is diet related (if we are missing something)?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

welsher7 said:


> Smoke
> Thanks for chimming in. Its good to know mine isn't the only one fading. How big is your spilo, and how long have you had it? I wonder if it is diet related (if we are missing something)?


I've had it since around last year August. He's around 6/7+". I spoil my guy, so he's truly had a variety of meals... So I am not sure.

Here's a couple a pics I just took so you can get an idea of his size and color:


----------



## AmazonAddict (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice looking piranha


----------



## Omegian (Jan 23, 2011)

my tank is a 20g which i really need to have an upgrade so yeah i need to know how much to save up for.. im from hong kong so yeah.. prices that you guys would tell me wouldnt matter to me


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Smoke,
Great looking P! It looks like a beast. How big was it when you got it? What size tank do you have it in?


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sweet look RRS...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Tx. He was around 6" when I got him (which is what they sold him as). He always looked the same to me, but I am sure if I dig back and find older pics I might be able to see the difference with the size. I definitely see the difference with the color. But despite the red fading, the yellow has come out a bit more and he is looking more "mean" as he's darkened up a bit and widened up a bit. So I could care less about the "red" as it's actually more "rare" to see one like him without it







So I think the same goes for you


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice looking p man. and i like your tank as well.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Sweet looking P! And nice setup.


----------

